

Can Google list any website without consent? - panjaro

If I create new website, host it somewhere, can Google just list it in search? Do I have right to not allow this at the first place?
======
MichaelCrawford
this has been the topic of countless lawsuits.

Commonly when someone sues google for listing a particular page, Google will
remove their entire site from its index.

